# Der Frühling ist da, die Kröten kröten wieder



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2006)

Hallo
Ich sach mal Tach zur neuen Saison.
Kaum ist der Teich wieder komplett aufgetaut, das Wasser wieder etwas wärmer, menscheln auch die __ Kröten heftigst   
Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage. Fressen Fische eigentlich den Laich der Kröten ? Wenn nicht habe ich ein gewaltiges Problem :? Leider fehlen mir die __ Molche die sich gerne an den Quappen den Bauch vollschlagen   . Gibt es eine Alternative zum abkechern des Laiches ?

Danke für Eure Tips


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2006)

Ich Depp habe meinen Namen vergessen   

Grüße aus Monheim

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Hi Frank,
komisch, was der eine zu viel hat, hat der andere zu wenig   . Hätte gern ein Paar __ Frösche bei mir im Teich, is aber nichts. Naja, meine kids gehen am WE auf der Suche.

Ich war aber der Meinung, dass die Quappen auch Leich fressen oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Hallo Tom

Ich schicke Dir welche hoch  
Nee, mal im ernst. Ich muß den Laich abkechern sonst habe ich nächstes Jahr noch ein größeres Problem.
Mit Quappen meinte ich die aus den Laich entstehenden Qaulquappen.Die werden sich nicht selber fressen. Ich habe zwar auch __ Libellen im Teich, aber soviel können die gar nicht fressen.
__ Molche wären eine Lösung, aber ich glaube die stehen unter Schutz und somit darf ich mir keine besorgen  

Wir werden sehen, 
Tschüß aus Monheim / Rhein

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Hallo Frank,

Schau mal hier * defekter Link entfernt *

__ Molche kann man aber auch in Tümpeln fangen. Glaube nicht das es verboten ist oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Hi Tom

Danke für den Link. Also werden die Quappen doch auch von meinen Fischen verputzt.  
Zu den Molchen. Wenn sogar __ Frösche unter Naturschutz gestellt werden bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das auch das Versetzen von Molchen verboten ist  . 
Wenn jemand mehr darüber weiss bitte ich um kleine Info   

Danke und Tschüß

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2006)

Frank,

du hat tatsächlich recht. Habe gerade gegoogled.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2006)

Hallo
__ Molche umsetzen bedeutet meist den Tod für die Kleinen.
Molche bleiben nur in dem Teich den sie sich selber aussuchen,meist kommen sie von ganz alleine.
Wenn du Fische im Teich hast werden die Molche nicht bleiben,da die Fische die Nahrung der Molche fressen.
Würde besser keine einsetzen.
Mit dem Laich der __ Frösche oder __ Kröten würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Vieele der kleinen Frösche werden nicht überleben,wird also nicht zu voll bei dir )
hatten vor 2 Jahren ca 25 Frösche u. Kröten im Teich gehabt und jede Menge Laich,letztes Jahr war nicht so viel los.Aber schon sehr niedlich wenn die kleinen loshüpfen.
Würde es einfach so lassen wie es ist,oder den Laich in einen anderen Teich bringen.
viel Spass
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2006)

Hi Marcus

Ich habe mittlerweile die Hälfte ( ca.25 Liter    )des Laiches in einen großen See umgebettet .
Der Rest bleibt im Teich.

Danke für die Info mit den Molchen.  

Grüße aus Monheim

Tschüß
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2006)

Hi Frank,
wie wärs mit ein paar __ Sonnenbarsche. die mögen quappen auch


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Frank,

vor einer Bevölkerungsexplosion im Teich musst Du keine Angst haben. Aus dem Laich von einem Krötenpaar werden nur ein bis zwei Tiere so alt, dass sie selber wieder für Nachwuchs sorgen können. Der Rest wird gefressen oder kommt sonst ums Leben. In einem Wohngebiet mit Autos und Katzen dürften noch weniger überleben. Du hast sicher im ersten Jahr viele Minikröten die den Teich verlassen, aber Du wirst nur sehr wenige davon im kommenden Jahr wieder sehen. Übrigens quaken __ Kröten nicht, es kann also keinen Ärger mit den Nachbarn geben. Sie machen nur ganz leise 'ung - ung - ung', tönt fast wie ein kleines Glöckchen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Werner, hallo Tom

Das Krötengeräuch ist sogar sehr angenehm, da habe ich keinerlei Probleme.
Ich habe ca. 15 Pärchen die wie bekloppt abgelaicht haben. 
Ich habe meine Abkecher-Aktion jetzt auch beendet, der Rest darf bleiben.
Wie schon geschrieben habe ich bei mir sehr viele Seen um der Ecke. Ich habe den Laich schon in geschützten Flachwasser umgebettet.

zu Tom

Super Idee dea:  ....Sonnenbarsch !!!  
Sieht dann aber nicht so gut für meine Fische aus.  

Grüße aus Monheim, wo es letzte Nacht wieder gefroren hat 

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2006)

und wir warten sehnsüctig auf den ersten Frosch oder die erste Kröte   
letztes Jahr hatten wir zumindest scho drei __ Molche gesichtet. Waren aber nicht all zu lange zu gast. Kommen die wieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2006)

wir waren auch auf'n pirsch heute. Leider nix   . Schätze noch zu kalt (6°)

versuche nächstes WE wieder


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Rolf, hallo Tom

Bei mir ist es wieder ruhig. Die Popperei der __ Kröten hat ein Ende   

Ich glaube die __ Molche kommen nur zur Paarung ins Wasser .
Also sollten sie auch dieses Jahr zu Besuch kommen.

Grüße aus Monheim

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2006)

Hey Frank,
was für Temperaturen habt ihr da in moment?

Ich glaube hier ist es für Krötenliebe noch viel zu Kalt. Null bewegung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2006)

Hi Tom

Also letzte Nacht hatten wir sogar wieder Frost.
 :? 
Als die __ Kröten gelaicht haben hatten wir ca. 12 Grad.
Die Ablaichstelle lag aber genau in der Sonne, und da waren es bestimmt an die 20 Grad.( kannst Du auch in meinem Album sehen )
Die haben zwischen den __ Lilien und in der __ Sumpfdotterblume abgelaicht und die liegen immer in der Sonne.

Tschüß
Frank


----------

